# Possible Geryi Pair?



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

I have 3 of my 5 geryi in a 125g. Usually they are so territorial that as soon as one gets in another's area, especially that of the most dominant one, they are quickly chased out. However, since last night the dominant one and another have been chilling, side by side, in the middle of the tank. I have the tank arranged in a way that makes 3, almost equal, areas/territories. on the left it is split by a large peice of driftwood, and on the right by some fake rock decor you can see in the vid. each area has some fake plants around it as well. it worked well with spawning macs, so i am using the idea of spawning areas with my geryi.

I missed it yesterday, but the 3rd, has a nice chunk taken out of his dorsal fin. Almost immediately after i turned on the tank lights, the pair both went after the 3rd, and he is pinned against the left side of the tank. i think i am even going to remove the 3rd one for the time being.

Just thought i would post the vid. it is kind of exciting as this behavior is new to the group. usually the most dominant takes 1/2-2/3 of the tank for himself and doesn't let anyone in.

what is kind of confusing though, is the two whom i am hoping are hooking up, sometimes look like they are starting a fight, posturing, but quickly stop and nothing becomes of it.

i guess i'll be more hopeful if i see one moving gravel around.

The vid isn't the most exciting thing, but i just wanted to show what i am talking about.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

its possible but not really enough behavior in the video to tell. keep us posted though.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

yeah, i realize it pretty much comes down to, we'll see. it's just odd they are acting this way.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

my biggest concern would be to make sure if it is indeed breeding behavior that you dont have two females getting busy lol


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

my biggest concern is they might take the 3rd one out if it is breeding behavior, which is why i might toss him into another tank. right now, they are not letting him move much, and are ready to pounce on him.

my other big concern is the tank is too small, not deep enough for them to breed. it's a standard 125g and these guys are 9"-10"+ each. i do plan to go to a 180g, but for now i just have this.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Jeff (Grossed gurke ) mentioned similar behavior as well as other hobbyists in the past years. Just keep it documented. Avoid any outside disturbances. Keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

i'd be more excited if it looked like one was moving gravel around. a few months back it looked like the most dominant was making a 1/2 ass attempt at moving gravel around...meaning just a tiny bit, nothing near enough to be considered nest building.

also, i wonder if they would darken when ready. i would assume so since my rbp and macs did so when i bred them. however, it might be more difficult to tell with geryi being the are so light in color.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

primetime3wise said:


> i'd be more excited if it looked like one was moving gravel around. a few months back it looked like the most dominant was making a 1/2 ass attempt at moving gravel around...meaning just a tiny bit, nothing near enough to be considered nest building.
> 
> also, i wonder if they would darken when ready. i would assume so since my rbp and macs did so when i bred them. however, it might be more difficult to tell with geryi being the are so light in color.


There is no recorded data in the wild to my knowledge on this rare species. They are mostly found in sandy, reeded areas. No references on breeding conditions.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

That's cool. Hopefully they do end up pairing up.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

it's still interesting to watch the tank, today. the highly dominant one lets one come into his territory, while the other he immediately chases out. it's peculiar, in that he would always take 1/2-2/3 of the tank for himself, and not let anyone in. as i noted, this new behavior has only happened within the past day or so.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Cool. Question for you... do the Geryis ever bite each other? I realize that a bite doesn't always mean a scar or a wound... but I was just curious...


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

(To provide some context about my question, I was curious because whenever I see Serras attack each other I separate them before they get an opportunity to throw bites... So I was curious if biting could be a normal part of co-habitation, which can be expected but not always harmful...since you've been able to keep these Serras together for some time now.)


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

yes, they fin nip and bite, even a little bit to the body...not as much now. When they were first introduced it was much more...but now since they are a little more settle it's ok. still though, there is not a ton of fighting as long as they stay in their territories.

when i first started i did lose one. i think i have a pic of it in the disease/injury forum. it's when i had all 5 in a 125g. one got so beaten up he eventually died.

for now, 3 in a 125g seems to work fairly well...even with the one being a little bullied.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

oh, and yes i think it is a normal part of cohabitation and to be expected. if you are really concerned about it i would say under stock a huge tank for serras together. mine have come a long way, but still...


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks for the info...


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

I would take the 3rd guy out.Just my 2 cents.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Serrasalmus species from juvenile to subadult live on bits of fins and scales from other fish. Its nutritious for them. Though you might think its not. S marginatus for example as juvenile perform maintenance on other piranhas similar to the marine wrasse. As adults they eat chunks of flesh and of course fins.

But being opportunistic they will damage their own kind.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

Red Sox Fanatic said:


> I would take the 3rd guy out.Just my 2 cents.


i'm considering it. he seems to be getting bullied a bit by the "top dog"...whereas the other one seems to stand up for him/her self...and also is more tolerated by the most dominant.


----------



## klink67 (Feb 14, 2010)

It could be bullying the female or vice versa so as long as the third one remains not wounded I would keep it there and see what happens still they are expensive fish to lose.

Good luck on the breeding...


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

i think i am gonna take out the 3rd just to observer what happens. right now the most dominant is like nonstop active, always moving, and, part of that includes bullying the 3rd...at least that is what it seems like to me. i know part of it is because i have the tank temp around 84.

if he ever had to become solo, he makes a great serra though...not too skittish and very active, at least compared to the others...though i think all the others would do great in a group, not so sure about him. he's been doing well recently, but i still worry about him taking another one out.


----------

